# Hi from Poland! :)



## Fauka (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi all!

I'm Fauka and I'm from Poland. I have a mousery named Nezumi, this is my site - www.nezumi.kgb.pl 
I love fuzzy siamese mice and I belong to a Polish Mouse Club. In addition to the mouse I have two dogs, mix and labrador retriever and two cats  
My hobbies are photography, webdesign and cynology.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome! You have some lovely mice!


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi fauka

Welcome to the forum. Its nice to see someone from the Polish Mouse club

Paul


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi and welcome! You have some lovely mousies; I really like the blue fuzzy a lot!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

wow, they're lovely, more please


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Cześc! Welcome to our forums


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lovely mice! Welcome to the forums! Hope to see you around.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

welcome!


----------

